# Male betta with Red Tailed Shark



## Freshyfish (Sep 19, 2009)

Alright, here's the deal. I've got a 20G community tank mixed with Tetras, a Gourami, some platy's, and a Red Tailed shark. My mother bought me a VERY pretty male betta and gave it to me last night. I put him in the 20G tank, and within about an hour or so, the Shark was trying to nip off the fins of poor Bernard  I took Bernard out of the tank, and put him in a sterile coffee pot for the time being. Do you guys think he will be okay in the coffee pot until Friday when I take the shark back? I would flush the shark, but I just don't have the heart :|

I was going to be taking back the Shark anyways on this coming friday because he's just too aggressive for my tank. 

Please let me know, I'm really worried about the little guy.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

You don't have a bowl to keep the betta in? I've heard that red tailed sharks are very aggressive towards betta fish. Is there any way you could return the shark earlier? When betta fish are in pet stores they stay alive in the little containers, but I don't know if he'll be ok. Hopefully someone else can help you out. Sorry!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Hell be fin the coffee pot, see if u got any flower vases around! or maybe a beer pitcher, or lemonade pitcher, those work well too! Hope he works in the tank!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

From what I've heard, red tailed sharks are aggressive and territorial. I'm glad you aren't going to flush him!! The betta will be fine in a temporary container until you get him a permanent home.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Flushing is cruel, glad you're not doing that...but yeah, they are very aggressive and terretorial guys. Keep a heads up on your Gourami, your male Betta will probably attack him too.


----------



## Freshyfish (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks, guys =) Poor Bernard was looking so miserable in the coffee pot, that I took the time to take the Shark back to Petco, and they even gave me store credit for him. The betta is in there now, and he's doing quiet well. The betta pretty much stays away from the Gourami, by the way. The betta has his own little territory around some plants and rocks in the corner of a tank, and the Gourami respects that, so I don't think I'll have problems with that.

Once again, thank you for all the help, everyone


----------



## Random Guy (Apr 7, 2018)

Freshyfish said:


> Thanks, guys =) Poor Bernard was looking so miserable in the coffee pot, that I took the time to take the Shark back to Petco, and they even gave me store credit for him. The betta is in there now, and he's doing quiet well. The betta pretty much stays away from the Gourami, by the way. The betta has his own little territory around some plants and rocks in the corner of a tank, and the Gourami respects that, so I don't think I'll have problems with that.
> 
> Once again, thank you for all the help, everyone


I have a red tail shark a male betta and a couple Gourami a commend pleco a clown loach they all get along fine. 
I had mollies and tetras and angel fish too but had to get rid of them as they stressed my betta out one of the smaller 
molly ended up dead.


----------

